

If you have two banks of desks, you’re working remotely - ghr
http://garethrees.co.uk/2013/03/28/if-you-have-two-banks-of-desks-youre-working-remotely/

======
pasbesoin
Damn it. The problem isn't location; the problem is concentration. Too much of
management, and too many companies, are "solving" the wrong problem.

